# Soybean Oil???



## petey (May 1, 2010)

I asked the kids to pick up some Crisco when they were in town and they brought me 5 gallons of liquid "Crisco" soybean oil. Is this one of the oils that tends to go rancid??
Has anyone ever used it?
I would take it back, but its a 2 hour drive one way...arrgh


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Not sure about rancidity, but as long as you enter that oil into a soap calc, you can use it. I would assume you would use this as one of your soft oils.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I use it. Some soapers don't like it but I can't get sunflower so use soy instead. All the soapers I know around here use it also. It's a good soaping oil. Just run your recipe thru a calculator.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

Thank you. I was afraid it might be one that tends to result in DOS :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use it in soap class also....it makes nice soap. Now in my regular recipe I don't use it, and some scents are decidedly different reacting in soy recipes and none soy recipes. We found this out quite by accident when testing scent.

Also although it's shelf life may be less than some other oils, nothing goes rancid once it is made into soap, there is no butters and oils in soap once saponfication is complete, so nothing to go rancid. So either store your products in a dark cool place, in the fridge or in bars of soap.

Most Crisco is nothing but hydrogenated soybean oil....so why go to the trouble of melting it, just use the oil? Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have never, ever had a bar of soap go rancid. I've got a bar in my shower right now that is hard as a rock and still smells nice even though it was scented with orange and is 5 years old! I've used canola oil from day one because it's about the same price as soybean oil, and some folks just don't want to use anything with soy at all, and now I have a pallet full of it I got for free  I've heard the same thing about canola going rancid and causing DOS, but that has not been my experience. Since I got so much for free, I've upped the amount in my recipe, and have noticed that my soaps tend to melt in the shower so I've got to re-do my recipe and go back up on butters. Many recipe's you find in books with state that you need a preservative and that soaps have a shelf life of approx. one year. Those soaps seem to tend to have a lot of unsaponified oils in them. If you use your lye calculator and soap at 5 to 6 percent if using goats milk, you should be fine with no rancid issues. 

I don't know the shelf life of oils in the jug...I'm trying to use mine up within the year but I've got so much I don't know if that will happen  I had castor oil go bad one time, but it was in an opened 35 pound container. I think if the oil is stored sealed, it will last longer.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

I also have never had a bar of soap go rancid, why on earth would you add preservatives if its soap... the oils are no longer oils.. its soap...I do not add preservatives to my LS either, but some do.. Only cream soap and only then if I have botanicals in it or food things..


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I was just worried about DOS. I had heard certain oils were more likely to cause it and wondered if this was one of them.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

If you're worried about rancidity you can add some Vitamin E to your stored oil and that will help keep it fresh. One teaspoon per gallon would be plenty. Unlike others, I do use a teaspoon of Covi-Ox T (mixed tocopherols Vitamin E) in my soaping oils and have good, unused soap in my soap room that is at least five years old, if not older.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use vitamin E in all my soap recipes also, but it's for label appeal. Oils and butters don't last long enough here to worry about them, so hadn't even thought of putting the E into the barrells to keep them perserved.


----------

